# Vitamins and Supplements



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Do hedgehogs NEED vitamins? I've been reading about people giving the ones for puppies and kittens to their hedgehogs. I'm not quite sure yet if I should give her some as it might cause health issues. So far, I've not read any bad reviews about this practice but I really would like to hear from you guys. Opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

If you feed him a GOOD quality cat food they don't need vitamins. You can add fruit and vegetables to their diet. They also should have insects in their diet, fresh or canned, never dried; however, some I ly eat their kibble and they are fine like that too.


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

I give her iams catfood(I only have the one for adult cats because it was hard to find the ones for kitten during the time that I got her, I'll be changing her diet to that after the one I have runs out) which is apperently the best one for hedgies in my country. I can't feed my hedgie with worms yet because she doesn't seem to know what they are(tried feeding her with superworms but she won't eat them, she bit one till it died and left it there). Any suggestions how I could teach her that worms = food?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you don't need to feed vitamins or supplements.


----------

